# Scientific Atlanta 2203c user name and password



## taffyanne (Nov 27, 2007)

Optus has changed the default username and password on their Scientific Atlanta modems. I wanted to log into my modem to bridge 2 computers from it... They won't give me the username and password due to Optus policy.... Does anyone happen to know it in here? The link is http://192.168.100.1/_aslvl.asp.
Thanks heaps for reading!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

ta: 
the 192. address is a local address; that is on your network. It is not on the internet.

This item? http://www.scientificatlanta.com/customers/Source/7008322.pdf

Have you contacted your ISP? Who / What is "they"? Your ISP? You may have to reset your modem.

I think that is all the advice I can give you. This site is dedicated to not helping hackers. Since your identity cannot be determined, and I intend no disparaging remarks, not much assistance can be offered.

RF123


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

closed for reasons stated

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html



> Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed


----------

